# 2013 iec programme



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The programme is now open

Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------



## jamesandkim (Jan 22, 2013)

Bum,first round all gone and looks like its still limited to 18-30's


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

Its disappointing the first round/wave has the smallest limit


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

jamesandkim said:


> Bum,first round all gone and looks like its still limited to 18-30's


Assuming one day they will raise the at to 35 or atleast something over 30...30 is still young, why settle on 30 :juggle:


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Assuming one day they will raise the at to 35 or atleast something over 30...30 is still young, why settle on 30 :juggle:


Reciprocal agreement.


----------



## Tejay333 (Feb 6, 2013)

Bloody hell that quota went quick...


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Ireland filled its quota of 6000+ in less than three days. I think unless you are on the site refreshing when the round opens, it will be tough to get a spot.


----------



## jamesandkim (Jan 22, 2013)

1000 UK places gone in 3hrs15.

that is crazy.


----------



## jenn19 (Jan 26, 2013)

*IEC opening 2013*

Yeah the places were taken so quick. With the next round being announced well in advance it is going to be very tough to get a place! 
Does anyone know what the situation is if the passport expires within that year? Not sure if you can apply anyway and renew the passport while in Canada or alternatively leave when it expires? Checked on the webiste but it seems to contradict itself. Applying for our 2nd year and hoping that we don't have to leave as set up with jobs etc.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, that's crazy!

I applied for my IEC visa in the 2011 round, when they first introduced the requirement for police certificates and proof of funds (in writing from the bank, a statement was not enough!). I seem to recall that they did not run out of quota for several months - I think it was eventually September. But everything was a much more a manual process - filling in forms and sending them off by old fashioned snail mail.

How times have changed! Reminds me of how quickly the US H1B visa quota used to run out a few years back.

Anyway, good luck everyone with the next batch release.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

jenn19 said:


> Yeah the places were taken so quick. With the next round being announced well in advance it is going to be very tough to get a place!
> Does anyone know what the situation is if the passport expires within that year? Not sure if you can apply anyway and renew the passport while in Canada or alternatively leave when it expires? Checked on the webiste but it seems to contradict itself. Applying for our 2nd year and hoping that we don't have to leave as set up with jobs etc.


I read in another thread the passport has to show a year from the expected date of entry.


----------

